# Kongs for rats?



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a little kong treat toy from the petstore (like one for puppies or little breed dogs) and freezing peanut butter into it to give the rats during free range. Is this a good idea or no?


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails (Oct 1, 2013)

September said:


> I was thinking of getting a little kong treat toy from the petstore (like one for puppies or little breed dogs) and freezing peanut butter into it to give the rats during free range. Is this a good idea or no?


I'm fairly certain you're not supposed to give rats peanut butter because they can choke on it. You can get a kong treat toy and put something else in it though!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Peanut butter is a no. Kong toys are great though.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

What would you suggest I put in it?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You could put leafy greens, treats, seed, a bunch of unhealthy stuff haha. 
http://www.ferret.com/item/ferret-kong-toy/650814/


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

You can make a banana mash & to mix it up abit add blueberries!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought a kong for my boys awhile ago and they absolutely LOVE it. I'll put in their favorite treats (cheerios, pieces of garden patch, yogies, etc) and they'll go crazy over it. The first day they had it they were so enthusiastic about getting all the treats out that they actually managed to chew off part of the toy. But just a warning: your rats will fight over it, so if possible buy more than one!


----------

